# Aftershock Archery Hypershock



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

:yikes:As of Tuesday Night @ 6:15 pm *I am done with hypershocks*, I have harvested 6 deer with them and have not yet have a pass threw, one nice thing is they have all went down quickly, but with very little blood. What has me bummed is,after a few minutes of watching nice buck and hitting the buck with the range finder, I took a shot and a still broad side deer at 34 yards (I set a 35 yrd max and shot nice groups all summer out to 50yrds) I knew once I hit the trigger it wasn't the best shot. Like slow-mo I saw my CX Aramid with neon yellow blazers and knock it hit about 3" forward but still okay, I was confident I would find it. For the first 50 yards I knew where it ran (low grassy area with standing water) after that is was black muck and brush/low land hardwoods. No blood, no arrow nothing. I almost put the arrow with the slick trick on the rest... I looked for 2 days....

I guess what I am trying to say is don't be afraid to try if you think you might want to!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I looked at theirs and was not really happy with the design. However, you do have another option for an excellent mechanical made right here in Michigan also. Check out the new Tekan from G5. It is awesome.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

tekan 2's from g5 are my favorite broadhead yet! they are awsome. out of 4 bucks the one that ran the farthest was 40 yards and all 4 had very good blood trails some i had to walk around the blood! i have heard they just came out with a new model of them but i havnt seen them yet.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

me and 2 buddies had the same problem with hypershocks. no pass throughs lead to no bloodtrails on 60+ pound bows.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

what weight head?


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

tekan is great have shot three deer since i started using them. two bucks and a doe with the same head, still sharp all three pass throughs and the best part I saw all three deer fall, within 35 yards. would not shoot anything else, except for muzzys just my favorites. My two hunting buds switched to the 2 blade rages, wicked wounds and lots of blood.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I shot a doe opening weekend without a pass through with a hypershock. No bloodtrail, no deer. I am with you, I have lost too many deer with well placed shots using hypershocks.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Too many problems with them, just do a search. Some people swear by them, but I had nothing but trouble, even with good shots. I didn't get a pass-through on a nice shot (recovered the deer), and then had more trouble when my shot wasn't perfect (recovered all of my arrow except insert and broadhead). Needless to say, I have switched to Wasp Bullet SST's, and have had nothing but good performance. Shot an Elk the was quartering towards me, in just at the front of the shoulder and out through the back of the opposite shoulder. Kinda like a reverse quartering away. Shot a doe tonight, pass through, 40 yard track job. Much better than any hypershock crap.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

deputy said:


> what weight head?


i shoot 125 gr. tekans


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey why don't you try the Rage, Inner loc EXP, or the Grim Reapers. I have found that these are some of the best MH on the market from penetration to blade retention. I don't think you will be too dissappointed with any of them. 
Brian


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I love the Hypershock 125 in the bigest cuting . I think its close to 3 inches....... But only shoot them a Turkeys!


----------



## evil_opie (Jan 31, 2005)

I have been using 125 grain Hypershock's or many years and have taken many deer. Most shots have been within 25 yards, with the longest being 28. I have not gotten a "pass-thru" persay but the shaft with broadhead is alway sticking out the opposite side with excellent blood. I have also recently used Spitfire and G5 Montec both 125 to take a few deer. They also have not provided a "pass-thru" but have alway been sticking out the other side with the Hypershock providing the best blood trail. I shoot a 70# Legacy with 28" CX Terminators. Shot placement is key.

Still searching for the elusive "pass-thru"...

Op


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

that's a surprise that you didn't get a pass through if you were using Montec's. That is their fixed blade (Tekan is the mechanical). With a behind the shoulder shot with the Montec's and a 70# bow, your arrow should be sticking in the ground behind the deer. All depends on exact shot placement, angle, etc. though


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

In my mind...if there's an entrance and exit wound.......

....it's a ******* pass-thru.

However there's only once instance on a kill shot where I didn't dig my arrow out of the dirt on the opposite side and that's because I the spine.


----------



## bluefin75 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm 3for3 with the hypershocks and need to go out and get a new set of broadheads. I haven't had a pass threw either with any of the shots but got lungs all three times and dropped them within fifty yards. Don't like the fact that I would never have had a way to track them but almost find it hard too switch to a new mechanical when I'm not having a problem. Anyone have any hypershocks for sale, or what other mechanical would you prefer? I almost went to the rage but I've heard some negatives about them too.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Two Words...

Slick Tricks!!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Ken said:


> that's a surprise that you didn't get a pass through if you were using Montec's. That is their fixed blade (Tekan is the mechanical). With a behind the shoulder shot with the Montec's and a 70# bow, your arrow should be sticking in the ground behind the deer. All depends on exact shot placement, angle, etc. though


I have never had a G5 Montec not pass through! Last year I hit one forward and it cut clean through the front leg bone right under the joint and still cleared through the heart cavity.

Gold Tip, Blazer with wrap and 85g montec out of a 70# drenalin at 30 yards.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

We use Innerloc EXP's and I shot a doe last year through the fronte of the brisket and the arrow came out behind the opposite shouler and was laying on the ground. I cant think of any of the deer we have taken with them that has not passed through completely either.. My brother shoots the Rage heads and he has never had a problem as far as pass throughs or blood trails either.. 

The doe I shot last Friday in Ohio I hit her a little further back than I would have like but still had one lung and liver and she bled like a stuck hog!!


----------



## evil_opie (Jan 31, 2005)

Another successful doe harvested with 100 gr Hypershock. 65# Oneida Black Eagle at 25 yards, quartering away hit behind the front leg and exiting in front of the opposite leg. She didn't run 20 yards. Great broadhead!!!

Op


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

evil_opie said:


> I have been using 125 grain Hypershock's or many years and have taken many deer.
> 
> Op


Congrats on your deer, but I am not sure what you consider "many years." According to the manufacturer, they were introduced in 2004. Four years is not what I would call "many years." I picked them up when they first came out, and only used them one year. I shot three deer and a hog with them, and they performed poorly. Especially when compared to some of the other broadheads out there. 

For what it's worth, I used Thunderhead 100's for about 16 years, and I guess I would consider that to be many years. I would still be using them, but as my arrow speed increased with newer bows and carbon arrows over the years, I had trouble with broadhead flight. There are probably those who have used a certain brand of broadhead longer and who could provide insight on their experiences with various broadheads as compared to the Hypershocks. All I know is that there are alot of broadheads out there, and I have found several that have outperformed the Hypershocks IMHO.


----------

